# SHELIX CUTTERHEAD



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get DETALED, DIMENSIONED, DRAWINGS OF a DeWalt 733 planer cutterhead assembly?

I am taking a few college courses in CNC programming/machining and our mill is supposed to be getting a Fourth Axis in the near future. I have plans to make my own 'Byrd-style' Shelix cutterhead for my DW733 (since Byrd tool doesn't offer one to buy for this model).

DeWalt Servicenet only has exploded assembly views, but I need to know dimensions WITHOUT having to dissect my own planer to measure what I need.

ANY IDEAS?

By the way-Fantastic Website!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

alane


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I think that would be a direct violation of copyright. 
I am not sure if you build one for yourself that it applies but transfering technical informtion for the purpose of building a copy might be.
You are probably best going to a Dewalt repair shop and and explaining your idea.
Many of the service techs are quite helpful.

Bob


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

I DON'T want dimensions of a BYRD Shelix. I want drawings of a DEWALT straight-knife cutterhead (primarily for shaft diameters, bearing specs, keyways, shoulder distances, and thread callouts). Supplying that information will violate neither DeWalt or Byrd copyrights since there is no retail version of a spiral cutterhead for the DW733. I WILL DESIGN THE HELICAL PORTION OF THE CUTTERHEAD (since I do have a degree in CAD drafting and design.)

All I want is to be able to know how to fit it into my planer housing.

I'll talk to some DeWalt Techs like you said, BUT IF ANYONE FEELS COMFY SHARING SOME TECHNICAL DATA, PLEASE DO!

By the way, my DeWalt planer rotates the cutterhead @ 10,000RPM. Does anyone think that's too fast for the spiral design???

--Thanks!!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I read your request for info but I am not sure that your read my reply:

Where did I suggest this?

"I DON'T want dimensions of a BYRD Shelix."

Bob


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

Bob, I only wanted to make clear that I will IN NO WAY be violating copyrights on this project. From your suggestion that I would be, I felt the need to make myself clear.

Sorry to be sour, but maybe I need to find a machinists forum somewhere….this being a metalworking thing.

I really do appreciate the responses.


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know.
Here's a picture of another very nice design by Hermance Tool-photo courtesy www.hermance.com


I still wonder if it is feasible to run a helical cutterhead with carbide inserts at 10000 RPM. WHAT DO Y'ALL THINK???

THANKS


----------



## Drew1House (Mar 18, 2007)

Sounds like an interesting project. I love these cutterheads as they are so quiet. However for me I cannot justify the cost as I will probably not run 1000 board feet through my 735 in a year. I have actually gotten a line on a Powermatic 20 inch with a regular cutterhead for $1000. With that I can buy the shelix and just slip it in… however the powermatic just does not spin at 10000 RPM to begin with… Ill ask around.

Drew


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

You sure want to spec the tungsten carbide you want to work with .
Even the best micro crystaline is brittle as all get out.
I wonder what happens when you grab a knot at 10,000 rpm?
The shearing action of the design should cushion the effect but it still pretty fast for the material.

Not saying no. just wondering where the "sweet spot" is?

Bob


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Most heleical cutter heads have those four sided 1/2" x 1/2" desposable knives, you get a "knick" and you simply rotate the small insert instead of replacing or grinding the big butt blade. rather impressive whenjointing or planing highly figured wood as there is little if any tear-out. A few places make just the head that you can interchange with quite a few jointers and planers….........big bucks but so is wasted burl from tear out.

My guess…........no one is going to give you the plans to their technology for free

Regards


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

You could change the gearing on your Dewalt cutterhead to reduce the spin since you are also making all of the parts of the cutterhead.


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

GREAT SUGGESTIONS, THANKS.

Bob has a good point about the low elasticity of carbide.

I plan on purchasing the Byrd brand indexable carbide inserts, which are ground with a radius on the cutting edge, reducing lines on the wood from the corners digging in. I assume this is a high grade of carbide, but I'll look into it.

*Karson-*Thanks so much for the idea on changing cutterhead speed! My DeWalt planer is basically driven by a big 15A router motor (universal type that approaches 20,000 RPM). It drives the cutterhead via belt-drive. If I increased the pulley on the motor shaft by….oh….30%, that would bring the RPM down to around 7000RPM (is my math right?) on the cutterhead and still maintain a reasonable amount of torque. Maybe I need to also decrease the pulley diameter on the cutterhead (so that I can still be able to order a replacement belt in the future if need be-unless anyone can tell me how to make a belt longer.  LOL).
 
Byrd Indexing Inserts-Notice the radius on cutting edge-photo courtesy www.sunhillmachinery.com

I have also considered a design where a STRAIGHT knife is bedded in the cutterhead at the proper shear angle--What I mean is, instead of the knife being parallel with the axis of rotation, the knife has a slight angle with respect to that axis. I hope that made sense---WHAT DO Y'ALL THINK??? STILL CAN'T BEAT CARBIDE INSERTS, BUT IT MIGHT MAKE A NICE SHEAR CUT-I wonder if the blade has enough support at the ends of the cutterhead where it will protrude more.

THANKS EVERYONE--KEEP THE GOOD SUGGESTIONS COMING!!


----------



## Drew1House (Mar 18, 2007)

I really am interested to see how this works for you. If it is a project for fun… like most things are in my shop… then go for it. If making this thing is a cost vs. benefit type situation… you may want to just buy another planer or you will be down to $3 per hour or less for your time after materials. (I am sure you know this but again… make sure you consider everything and it is all on the table upfront.

Drew


----------



## dubsaloon (Oct 2, 2010)

I have wanted one of those helical cutter headed planers for a long while now, reading the posts on this listing kinda gives me the impression we fear moving to the next level in woodworking placing the possible legal action before advancement of working the wood with better tools. Getting the measurements of the standard cutter head is by no means breaking any law. Creating an enhancement for the device is awesome and inventive and could fulfill a niche that has yet to be filled.

Adding to he drive gear/pulley diameter would not reduce the cutter head speed but make it faster, so reducing the head speed would or could require making the drive gear/pulley smaller or the cutter pulley larger or a combination of both to fit into the existing cover/chassis. Cutter head design could be better than current design as they are building the head with minimal or no overlap to each cutter now if one of you could please send me a old cutter head I will measure it and return it to you and post the measurements here. So many of you want to speak but who will act? This is what I can do to assist.

This site is awesome and I appreciate you all.

Nathan


----------



## dubsaloon (Oct 2, 2010)

I would b willing to tape the head out of my Shopsmith joiner if that is something you could work on?

Nathan


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

If you're going to go to the trouble and expense of making a cutterhead,
I recommend you sell the Dewalt and get a "real" planer.

Those little planers do a good job, but the motors scream like a banshee.
A belt-driven, old-school planer will, I bet, give you a lot more satisfaction
in the long run, especially if you plan to upgrade it in this way.

The old-school planers can be upgraded to as big a motor as you can find.


----------

